# Here Ye Go .....



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Bloody things .....
​​


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

:cussing:
​


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Awwwwww don't tell that you are doing anything horrible to them or I shall never talk to you again:gasp:.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

God help me, Debbie. What Have I Done?!

Again, there's three of them, though ye can only see two, properly, in that photo. And that's a Pet Carrier.

I'm faced with the most Awful dilemma here. But, I swear to ye: I'll not let any harm come to them. They're just babies.

Expect incoming PM.
​​


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Can they not be released somewhere else or is that not allowed.?


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

They're completely protected, under Irish law, Debbie. All I _can_ do is release them. Just not back into my fire place!

Ive just given them a piece of meat each. Funny creatures; Considering they never even put their mouths near me, when I plucked them, one at a time, out of the fire? They're now nearly murdering each other in there!

Not putting my hand amongst them now!


----------



## WarrenB (Jun 13, 2017)

Where are you in Ireland that you have pine martens in your chimney!? :gasp: It's hardly a regular thing, is it?


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Co. Leitrim, Warren. 

And, yes, we're flooded with the things. They're spreading like the plague they are.

I don't know the 'Official National Facts'. But, someone, somewhere, sometime, decided it would be a grand idea to 'reintroduce' them to this island. Bit like Mammoths. " Sure, didn't we have them here, before ....? " 

I'll leave it there. I need to watch my Blood Pressure! :censor:


----------

